# DirectX Raytracing Tutorials



## StefanM (Mar 20, 2018)

_This repository__ contain tutorials demonstrating how to use DirectX Raytracing. Under the Tutorials folder you can find Word documents going over the code, explaining how to use the API.

Requirements:_

_Windows 10 RS4. Follow the instructions on the DirectX forums._
_Windows 10 SDK 10.0.16299.91._
_Visual Studio 2015._
_You do not need to download the DXR SDK, it is packaged with the tutorials._
_Open the solution, build it, knock yourself out._
Unsurprisingly the samples don't run on Redstone 3 (missing procedure entry points in runtimes).
I'll recheck next month with Redstone 4.


----------

